# GPS/Sonar and transducers



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Garmin 441s on my 16' skiff and it works fine. I did a shoot thru the hull transducer so I wouldn't have one hanging off the transom. Now I am looking to upgrade to a unit with the more advanced sonar (CHIRP, side imaging, etc). I will be using the sonar and maps in both salt and fresh water (shallow water) and while I like my Garmin, I am not a huge fan of the maps. Looking at a Simrad, Lowrance, Hummingbird or Raymarine. Whatever unit I get, the new ones all seem to have a huge transducer that will stick out the back about a foot. Are there other options to get some of the detailed sonar with a smaller transducer? If I have to use one, how is that working on a smaller skiff for everyone? Any tips? Just getting up to speed on this technology and appreciate any help.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the Simrad and I really like it. My trim tabs are recessed but I can't imagine that if you have normal tabs it would stick out any further than those. You can still get a transducer with just the down scan, it would be a lot smaller but honestly I haven't seen any downside from the big one yet.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I have the Simrad and I really like it. My trim tabs are recessed but I can't imagine that if you have normal tabs it would stick out any further than those. You can still get a transducer with just the down scan, it would be a lot smaller but honestly I haven't seen any downside from the big one yet.


Thanks. That's what I want to hear. I really like the Simrad units and that is what I am leaning towards. I would also like to get the most advanced unit I can afford within reason so I don't have to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the GO7XSE and I honestly couldn't tell a difference between that and the NSS7.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

View media item 1458 I just picked up an NSS9 evo2 with totalscan. I'm running the FMT chip and my goodness that will make new areas a breeze to get around in. The knob/dial is critical for running in new areas since that does allow you to quick zoom in and out to hit your gates or channels. As for the totalscan, I haven't installed it since I don't fish much over 10 ft of water.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I run an HDS 12 and also a Simrad NSS. I have tried a number of transducers over the years and found that my shoot thru would work well for a few trips but then all of a sudden go intermittent in terms of providing depths on the run. I tried a couple of different ones and they were epoxied down. Also had the P79 a long time ago. I had a structure scan and that worked great but was not in the water except at slow speed or idle so it was no problem. Overall the shoot thru options were a "C" in my book. I used to have one of the small skimmers and hated that with the spray. 
Recently I put the Total Scan transducer on. I have to say, it is the best I have ever run. The size of it is really no issue and it does not spray up much like the small little skimmers. Perfect readings at any speed and very clear. Just make sure to get the plastic mount instead of the metal one if you run Total Scan. Its much better and far simpler than running a shoot thru plus a side scanning transducer in my experience.
With respect to your garmin, its not a bad unit. But as you eluded to the maps they offer are the worst for the areas you are running. You are far better off with any of the other options due to that fact but the navico product line provide the most mapping options for you. I recommend an NSS Simrad or HDS Gen 3 12" touch.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Really good information. Thanks! My current transducer which is epoxied down and shoot thru can also be a intermittent depending on speed. Another reason I want to upgrade. Can you swing up the Total Scan xducer while trailering or if you are making a long overwater run or do you have to leave it in position once set up? Looks like from reading the manuals you get it set up and leave it in place.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

It is designed so you can adjust the angle of the transducer face depending on your boat. When the boat is floating its supposed to be parallel to the water surface so it shoots straight down. The Total Scan is the side scan as well as the 80/200 with temp so it has to be set up just right and it does run in the water on plane. To make that happen and get a clear consistent read about 3/4ths of it needs to be below the plane of the bottom of the boat. The new mount has small notches in it to hold it firm when tightened but the angle is adjustable and I suppose if you really hit something it would flip up. The original metal bracket did the same thing but often would slip over time and the angle would change. The new bracket appears to be much better designed all around. I just got the new one and I am getting ready to switch out the metal bracket. I think all the new transducers are now shipping with it but if not, Navico will send you the new one for free.


----------

